# Norditropun



## Ragingbull1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi 

I have 18 box of Norditropin 10mg / 1.5ml these are prefilled pen " Nordilet Pen" no mixing no powder ready to use 

Now my understanding is 10mg of somotropin the actual medicine has been mixed with some sort of liquid that equates to 1.5ml so dose this mean in 1.5ml there is 30 ius?

I have been taking 3 ius for the last 5 days and plan to rest two days but the pen is almost finished at best I probably have 3 ius left my thinking was it will last me 10 days am I doing something wrong ?

Some one told me 3ius is 1mg is this correct?

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 11, 2014)

With these .5 MG's is about 2.7 ius I believe. And that's a shit ton of pens lucky guy


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 11, 2014)

How much did you draw from the nordilet?   You should be filling a slin pin to the 15 unit mark for 3 ius.


----------



## Ragingbull1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi bushmaster !

I have been withdrawing to 30 units on the syringe which I was told was 3ius 

Basically I inject the syringe into the the pen withdrew until it reaches the 30 mark and then i inject it in to me 

I have started 5 days ago and take two days rest   each time taking 30 mark on syringe and I'm almost finished the first pen 
so if you are saying to take it to 15 unit mark then that makes sense and it will last me 10 days  

So do you think 3 ius is best to start with this is pharma grade no copy with unbroken seal 

I'm not a body builder just trying to get lean and definition my diet is pretty good I'm 34 slim build


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 12, 2014)

Ragingbull1 said:


> Hi bushmaster !
> 
> I have been withdrawing to 30 units on the syringe which I was told was 3ius
> 
> ...


3ius is perfect for your goals.


----------



## Ragingbull1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for your help I appreciated @ bushmaster 

And tlo311... Thank you too !


----------



## Ragingbull1 (Nov 13, 2014)

How soon do you know one can see results ?


----------

